# Beach body help!!!



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh no not another i want to lose weight thread :lol:
Basicaly I go to Malia in July and i want to lose some weight and tone up a bit (to attract girls) So i dont have a gym membership. I'm just looking for some adivce on where to start and whats the best plan. 
T.I.A 
marc


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Lay off the Bucky and Kebabs on a Friday night would be my advice


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

M.M said:


> Oh no not another i want to lose weight thread :lol:
> Basicaly I go to Malia in July and i want to lose some weight and tone up a bit (to attract girls) So i dont have a gym membership. I'm just looking for some adivce on where to start and whats the best plan.
> T.I.A
> marc


Hi Marc im no expert but do no abit about health and fitness. Believe or not Toning doesn't exist as you cant tone muscle, you can only build muscle or lose fat to show muscle thats present so please remember that. Tone could be used towards someone who is already showing defined muscle. Now you have 6 months to get yourself fit and muscular and i would first suggest you find regular exercise i.e, a half hours medium-fast jogging in the morning, reason being is that the last source of energy would be FAT, therefore its essential to burn that first before any means of breakfast, this doesnt mean you cant chose to jog of an evening aswell, all you'll have to do in this case is eat fish afterwards as fish (protein) is good for replenishing and rebuilding damaged muscle during exercise. Press-ups, situps (carrying your own weight) is fantastic. You psychologically need to get out the habit of eating crap, fatty and high calorie foods and snacks especially chocolate bars, cakes etc. Opt for vegetables, fish, porridge, salads and of course fruit. Meat is always a good source, and dont get me wrong………. once a week just have a day of eating whatever you want and this will be your treat for working hard, training hard and eating healthy 6 days of the week.

Sorry if this is all abit too broken down but i'm sure it'll give you a rough idea of whats necessary. Only you can do this and remember if you go to Malia not having done anything then ………."ITS YOUR OWN FAULT NO ONE ELSES"


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

Many years ago i was in a gym,a guy was squating very heavy weights and asked me to spot for him,it turned out he was the british weight lifting coach and in return helped me with my training,simply put he asked me what are you training for.A to be a bodybuilder.B be a weight lifter. C look good in a t shirt .I was c.So the training he taught me was to forget anything that involved working the legs,abs,as they can be done with 20 mins on treadmill and just work on chest shoulder back and arms.this might sound wrong because you have the possibility of becoming top heavy,but if you eat correctly the weight training will speed up your metabolism so you burn fat even when sleeping.six weeks hard work on these areas will show results,but i would suggest visiting a gym,you can go to many just pay on the door, no membership required,you will learn a lot from talking to others.some times its hard to get the motivation,but once you have it ,its hard to loose .hope this helps,and have fun.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you want to join a gym or do stuff at home?

A good diet tip is, eat a good controlled diet 6 days a week, on the 7th day eat a 'bad' meal or snacks. This will trick your body into thinking your coming off the diet, making your metabolism speed up.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

As things stand at the moment, I would suggest staying away from weights, esp any 'heavy' type ones...

If I were you I would get more of a control on your diet, calm the drinking down (fizzy and alcoholic), and try some swimming / biking to start off with...

:thumb:


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

Tel tel is spot in here 

Fasted cardio in the morning - you're body has no energy source (food) to burn as you haven't ate yet so uses body fat instead.

The keto diet is very popular with bodybuilders dieting down for a show, basically zero carb diet but high in protein and good fats. Give it a google

If you want a toned look then get in the gym and start with free weights - deadlift, bent over row, military press, bench press and squats will build lean muscle mass.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> Tel tel is spot in here
> 
> Fasted cardio in the morning - you're body has no energy source (food) to burn as you haven't ate yet so uses body fat instead.
> 
> ...


Cheers TukTuk, i really am all for drinking water aswell as part of a hydration which is vital for the body overall & feel this should also be addressed to Marc, which he may or may not be fully aware of already, For me the zero carb diet could potentially be a good one to start atleast a month before Marc is due to go to Malia in which by the time he goes he would have burnt of any excess fat that may not have fully been successfully lost during his period from now till then. Him joining a gym on a 12 month contract will do him good as he will benefit for now to gain results and then after malia he can lose then maintain what physical appearance of himself he is happy with.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

P90X is what you want (sure you can download it somewhere or other )

Guy at work has been doing this and lost 8kg in 10 weeks and got a bit of definition.

Here some of whats possible http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=127147683&highlight=p90x


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

getting in shape is 

90% = diet
10% = training

stick to that and you'll be fine.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

seantomtom said:


> Many years ago i was in a gym,a guy was squating very heavy weights and asked me to spot for him,it turned out he was the british weight lifting coach and in return helped me with my training,simply put he asked me what are you training for.A to be a bodybuilder.B be a weight lifter. C look good in a t shirt .I was c.So the training he taught me was to forget anything that involved working the legs,abs,as they can be done with 20 mins on treadmill and just work on chest shoulder back and arms.this might sound wrong because you have the possibility of becoming top heavy,but if you eat correctly the weight training will speed up your metabolism so you burn fat even when sleeping.six weeks hard work on these areas will show results,but i would suggest visiting a gym,you can go to many just pay on the door, no membership required,you will learn a lot from talking to others.some times its hard to get the motivation,but once you have it ,its hard to loose .hope this helps,and have fun.


What Bonkers advice....... You need to train both your top and bottom parts of your body or granted you'll look great in a tee shirt but just plain stupid in shorts......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

To be honest, all the advice in this thread is complete rubbish:

No one on here is medically trained (correct me if I am wrong)...

No one has asked the OP about injuries or issues with his health...

Without this sort of knowledge, anything suggested is useless, dangerous and plain stupid.

OP, as i have said, YOU are in a different situation at the moment, DO NOT listen to a bunch of people on the internet about your health and your life....

From the section notes:



> One last golden rule:
> 
> "ALWAYS seek professional medical advice for ALL health related issues".
> 
> This is a forum for people who like to detail cars, and last time I checked there weren't too many qualified medics identifying themselves. If in doubt, consult your GP, and of course always check with them before undertaking any new programme of physical activity or diet change


:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Motivation and dedication is key. Gaining muscle mass takes a LOT of hard work. You need goals and something to get you to the gym at least three times a week. You also need to train as hard as you possibly can on each session.

IMO diet is important but correct training is the key to decent gains. While training hard I kept an eye on my diet (my appetite shot up) but training hard was what gained me three healthy stone in two years.

Never gone for the bodybuilder look - hinders martial arts, surfing and triathlons that I'm into. Just tried to strike a balance between a bit of extra muscle and cardio fitness.

Last August in Majorca...


----------



## tuktuk (Jul 28, 2010)

rest ie recovery is also a massive part

8 hours kip helps the body repair and re energize


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Estoril-5 said:


> getting in shape is
> 
> 90% = diet
> 10% = training
> ...


Spot on. As is the advice on training both top and bottom halves of your body. Regarding your original question, if you want gains in a quick(ish) period first be sure of what you want. If you wanna look good on the beach you want to do a lot of core work (not just abs/sit ups, but CORE). If you have a good build but poor abs they let your overall appearence down, however if you have an average body with reasonable abs it lifts your appearence. If you wanna look good in a fitted t then concentrate on these key areas, your back, this will pull the shoulders back adding the appearence of a wider top half, shoulders, this adds extra to the width, and train BOTH biceps and triceps! There are 2 muscles in the biceps, and 3 in the triceps hence the name, meaning more size in the tri's so dont forget them. 
But mostly its all about diet, no carbs after mid day, lots of little meals and plenty of fluids/water (not coke!), no snacking and no drinking, beer is both very fattening and slows the metabolism. Eating lots of small meals speeds up the metabolism. Coffee and green tea are thermogens raising your core body temperature meaning you can burn fat quicker, so a cup of coffee in the morning, green tea through the day, and a cup of coffee before you train all helps to do this. Stay away from starchy foods.

Did we say its ALL about diet :lol:

HTH


----------

